# Little help " Critical Process Died"



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there,

I run windows 8 and i was playing on Football manager 2013 when i got a blue screen with "Critical Process Died" msg.
What does this mean?

Also yesterday i had "kernel_data_inpage_error" What does this mean?

Could i have a faulty system?

Any help i would be very grateful,

Kind Regards.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

post the dumps

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

you d/load the program

click on options/advanced options

select the dump

then when they come up in the main box

use the windows snipping tool to capture them

and upload them into the reply box here using the go advanced button

C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp


----------



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

Does the dump have to happen whilst the program is running? or should i be able to see the previous dump that happened?

thank you for taking your time to help.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the dumps are saved here

C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp


----------



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

I've checked in that folder but there is not Dumps in that file or do the Dumps need to happen whilst i have the program installed or do they pick up previous dumps?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the dumps should be there unless collection is turned off

kernel_data_inpage_error

what are the numbers you see with this message

when you get a bsod error you need to post all on screen

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ror-code/03276fa2-6dcb-44d0-a778-499d5d00b65d


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this
Control Panel
System
Advanced system settings on left pane
then startup and recovery -click settings button
on the next window that opens where does it say the dump file is stored

Please see my screenshot - Memory.dmp

What does yours say please, as Memory.dmp is default dump for windows 8


----------



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

It says exactly the same as yours mate. 

As for the Kernal problem i've never taken note of the numbers etc. I will do in future and will repost if and when it happens again.

thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In that case scroll to that folder in Windows and see if the dump file is there


----------



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

I cant see that folder i'm afraid. 
Since your reply Both Kernal_data_inpage_error and Critical process died have happened.

With the Kernal there was no numbers etc with it, Just the blue screen saying its collecting info but it doesn't get off 0%.

It's the same with the critical process died it just goes to the blue screen saying its collecting info but it also doesn't get off 0%. 

I'm completely baffled with what to do as the blue screen view hasn't picked up anything and i cant find the dump files.

Thanks


----------



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

Would it help if i posted the event viewer info?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

run

chkdsk /f

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried that but couldn't even get it installed, mounted with daemons tools but wouldn't do anything.

do you want me to post my event viewer?

There is alot of errors and critical warnings with something to do with a printer when i've not even tried installing one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Lets start at the beginning please

1. What is the make and full model of the computer if branded eg a Dell etc.

2. Was the computer bought with 8 pre-installed, if so it is secure boot with UEFI and you will struggle to get memtest to run.

3. I have no idea at the moment what has occurred
The best option to start is the chkdsk, can you open a cmd prompt.

4. I presume 8 is NOT on that HP Pavilion ZE4900 as that series appears to be of 2004/5 vintage


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

uninstall daemons tools


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The events which cause me some concern are



> -11FEA146CE01}"/><Execution ThreadID="3892" ProcessID="956"/><Channel>Application</Channel><Computer>Ted</Computer><Security UserID="S-1-5-18"/></System>-<EventData Name="EVENT_HIVE_LEAK">1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3306063126-3455769408-3481167826-1001: Process 428 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3306063126-3455769408-3481167826-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall </EventData></Event>-<Event


and this


> ="EVENT_HIVE_LEAK"><Data Name="Detail">3 user registry handles!
> leaked
> from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3306063126-3455769408-3481167826-1001_Classes: Process 4156 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3306063126-3455769408-3481167826-1001_CLASSES Process 4156 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3306063126-3455769408-3481167826-1001_CLASSES Process 4156 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files (x86)\BitTorrent\BitTorrent.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3306063126-3455769408-3481167826-1001_CLASSES </EventData></Event>-<Event


There are also many more records relating to Bit Torrent.

It is my opinion, that you should go to this link
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html

Read carefully , please the guide in the link to posting in the Malware forum.
Provide the logs requested if you are able to, or indicate on your post, that you cannot do so.

The use of torrents, is most certainly a good way to test your malware protection to the limit.


----------



## upthereds (Jul 3, 2012)

I've done has you have asked. 

thank you for taking your time in helping me, Im very grateful.

Ill let you know the outcome.


----------

